# No money? No problem!



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is actually a resource, so Matt or anyone, feel free to move it or what have you.

If you're like me, you have little money, as it is, so you're leery of donating, not sure where the money will actually go.

So, rather than worry about money, I have an app on my phone (available in the Google Play Store) called MPlaces.

You accumulate points by checking into local businesses. Depending on where you're at, you can rack up some points, in no time.

Those points can be turned in to donate for causes or trade in for gift cards, Starbucks, food etc.

So, depending on whether you're the giving sort or you need to have a back up to ensure you eat or at least can get something a little less expensively, you will always have something to fall back on.

Hope this is useful to someone.

Peace!


----------



## Tude (Jun 28, 2015)

Interesting - never knew about that stuff.


----------



## angerisagift (Jun 28, 2015)

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> I'm not sure if this is actually a resource, so Matt or anyone, feel free to move it or what have you.
> 
> If you're like me, you have little money, as it is, so you're leery of donating, not sure where the money will actually go.
> 
> ...


SWEEEEEEEET!! ty 4 the info


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 29, 2015)

Tude said:


> Interesting - never knew about that stuff.



Tude...when it comes to free or useful stuff that's simple and worth the time, I'm the queen!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 29, 2015)

angerisagift said:


> SWEEEEEEEET!! ty 4 the info




You're very welcome!


----------



## Tude (Jun 29, 2015)

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> Tude...when it comes to free or useful stuff that's simple and worth the time, I'm the queen!



Cool - I need a kick in the butt to get a project we mods started off in January - and yeah it's me who is the plug that needs motivating by combining a bunch of mods input on resources for the homeless and/or people who need info and resources - have some really good links too so I plan on picking this up again as I need to get this out there and add newly found information and I will also ask you for your input and anyone's input as well as it will be a living document.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 29, 2015)

Awesome, Tude!

You know I'll help any way I can.


----------



## shred till yer dead (Jun 29, 2015)

just downloaded the app thanks for the info!!!!!!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 29, 2015)

shred till yer dead said:


> just downloaded the app thanks for the info!!!!!!



Glad to help!


----------



## spectacular (Jun 29, 2015)

This is so addictive heh


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 29, 2015)

bizzolizzo said:


> This is so addictive heh




That, it is.


----------



## Kal (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you @Andrea Van Scoyoc you are an awesome person.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 29, 2015)

@Kal ...

You're very welcome!


----------

